# East Coast Piers?



## Snowman (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks to the red tide on the Gulf coast my family and I are thinking of heading over to the East Coast for a mini vacation and I am not wanting to haul the flats boat over. So I think my sons and I are going to try a little pier fishing.

In looking at the reference section of this forum it doesn't seem like there are very many piers to fish from on the East coast (maybe I am just used to the fact the Gulf coast seems to have one every 3 miles or so). It looks like the listing only has 3-4 piers from Ormond Beach down to about vero beach. Any piers not on the list. I am looking for a place that the fishing is good, where i can put my boys on some fish and in an area that is decent and not run down? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I would*

Head out to jettypark out at Cocoa...You will have a nice clean area to fish. And have other place's to fish close by if it isnt working at that pier.....At jettypark you will have the pier,inlet and beach to fish from....Also you can drive back inside and go fish the drawbridge...And if that isnt doing anything or you just want to watch the beach....Cocoa beach pier is right down the road, at all these places they have bathrooms....and alot of places to get a bite to eat....(At jettypark they have grills) There are more piers around, but the best ones are down south...and you will have to do some DRIVING. Let us know what you are going for, and maybe we can help with gear and bait choice's.....Also at this time of year....the east coast is bussing with bait and gamefish....So now would be a good time to check us out....


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I believe the Tiki Bar at the end of Cocoa Beach Pier opens at noon!


----------

